# Phoenix 2K2 question



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have several of the older Phoenix 2K2 sound boards. I would like to get rid of the ni-cad batteries that supply power to the board to give sounds at engine idle. I notice that the specifications for the battery input to the board are that it be less than 20 VDC. Since I power all of my engines with battery power, I am wondering if I can connect the main battery leads (21-24 volts) to the battery connector on the board through something like a 12 volt voltage regulator. Is the output of the typical voltage regulator (like a TO-220) smooth enough DC to work okay??

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

For battery power, you can connect the main battery to the 2K2 directly, with no auxiliary battery needed. But in your case, more than 20V, yes you need to step down the voltage. Most any 3-terminal voltage regulator will work. 12V should be fine. By the way, TO-220 is an electronics component package style, not always a voltage regulator. 

I am sure someone will suggest a string of diodes to achieve a couple of volts drop. Crude, but it would also work. Just make sure whatever you do that you stay below 20V at maximum charge on your batteries.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, Del, your advice was good!! I did it - got a little three terminal voltage regulator in the T0-220 housing from Radio Shack, and it works like a charm!! Sure is a lot less expensive than taking out the 2K2 and replacing it with a P8!!! I have three of the 2K2's, so now I'm ready to do the next two too. Sure will be nice not to have to worry about those little battery packs for idling sounds.

Thanks again, your answer gave me the courage to go ahead and try it!

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If the current is below 100milliamps, you can use the smaller 78L12 case style. 78L12 is the TO-92 style and the size of a small transistor. 

i guess you could assume the L is for little!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, according to the Phoenix literature, the current can go above 100 ma, so I decided to go for the 1A version to make sure I didn't get into trouble! Good advice, though, Thanks.

Ed


----------

